# I thought LA bikers were supposed to be a-holes



## rizorith (Aug 4, 2006)

So I finally got to go on my first few rides on my new (used) bike. I live in silverlake/los feliz so naturally I went up into griffith park and had a blast. I nodded or waved to every biker and... get this, almost every one acknowledged me.

The 2nd time I went (tuesday) after work and saw a biker with a flat and I slowed down and asked if he needed help. He said no and i looked back and another biker was asking him the same thing.

Maybe everyone is just happy that we're biking in 70 degree weather instead of the 40 degree that most people are looking at? 

Oh and if anyone sees a complete noob riding a Bianchi (turqoise and yellow) with SPD pedals that's me. At least wave as you blow by me.


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

Well, if I recognize you, I'll jam my frame pump into your spokes as blow by you, just so I don't destroy your illusions.  :thumbsup: 

Actually, we're all universally mellow, compassionate and thoroughly agreeable cyclists here. The rude ones you encounter are probably visiting from Frisco or NYC...


----------



## rizorith (Aug 4, 2006)

The Walrus said:


> Well, if I recognize you, I'll jam my frame pump into your spokes as blow by you, just so I don't destroy your illusions.  :thumbsup:
> 
> Actually, we're all universally mellow, compassionate and thoroughly agreeable cyclists here. The rude ones you encounter are probably visiting from Frisco or NYC...


So if I told you I'm from Brooklyn via San Francisco you'd be surprised, huh?  

And if you really want an angry biker keep calling it Frisco. It's actually quite entertaining.


----------



## Seamus (May 23, 2005)

rizorith said:


> So if I told you I'm from Brooklyn via San Francisco you'd be surprised, huh?
> 
> And if you really want an angry biker keep calling it Frisco. It's actually quite entertaining.


How about San Fran? You like that?  

Jim <--- trying to keep the LA Rep alive.


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

_So if I told you I'm from Brooklyn via San Francisco you'd be surprised, huh?_

This is just a test, right?   :blush2: 

I can see it now--every time I pass someone on a Bianchi I'll be asking, "Frisco?", with my pepper spray ready in one hand just in case you go all Hezbollah on me   :thumbsup:


----------



## cheddarlove (Oct 17, 2005)

The snob cyclists are heading north on PCH with no helmet and socks that match their jerseys. If you look reallllly, reallllly close you might see an eensy-beensy head nod as you pass each other but probably not.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Everybody's friendly 'round Griffith Park. Heck I've been known to greet folks on Mtn bikes there.


----------

